# Gloss finish on a pen?



## Jim Beam (Oct 7, 2016)

I prefer a satin or matte finish, which I can do quickly and easily with CA glue, but I know I'm going to get requests for glossy pens for the holidays. I tried @rbdapenman's WBOM poly dipping method and it didn't go well. No matter how many times I blotted the end of the blank, the poly still formed a thick area at the edge. I even angled the blank and rolled the bottom edge on a paper towel, still formed a thick spot. Plus there were more than a few tiny bubbles. I suspect I will be sanding this off tomorrow and trying something else.

Any suggestions? Spray lacquer? What else works for you guys?


----------



## DKMD (Oct 7, 2016)

CA, when buffed out, is really glossy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 7, 2016)

Guess I'm gonna have to bust out the Beall system. I was hoping for something faster and easier.


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 7, 2016)

Are you using a plastic polish? I use mcguires amd no buffing system

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 7, 2016)

It's going to take a bit of time, If I'm shooting for a super high gloss, sheet of glass finish I'll build 6-10 coats of CA with plenty of flash time in between coats and then wet sand up to about 3000 and then polish with automotive rubbing compound on the lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 8, 2016)

For a high gloss finish I use MINWAX Clear Gloss Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.
Works great for me with no sanding or polishing required and is as durable as any CA finish.

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------

